
The Peloponnesian War officially ended in 1996 - aloukissas
https://www.upi.com/Archives/1996/03/12/Athens-Sparta-sign-peace-pact/9963826606800/
======
tdeck
I submitted this a while back:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_wars_extended_by_diplo...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_wars_extended_by_diplomatic_irregularity)

Plenty of weird stories, like Montenegro being at war with Japan from 1904 to
2006.

